# Red Eye Tetra dying



## Nalalia (Mar 31, 2009)

Good day all,

i'm new to this forum and hoping someone would be able to assist.
I've not managed to find anything on the subject and the search function didn't seem to like my computer.

we've been running a tank with plants and all levels are correct and the tank has been running for a while with the following:
* flying foxes (i cant find enough information on them if someone could possibly assit me wrt finding more on them but i think ive found out ive got the siamese flying fox and a false flying fox - then again i'm not sure)
* neon tetras
* red eye tetras
* scissor fin tetras

My dilema is that all my fish were fine the morning and afternoon when i got home, but about 3 hours later the one red eye tetra was flopping about and battling to swim and not really using the one fin (looks shredded) and the other tetra was trying to support it.

are my fish not able to live together and the flying fox attacking it? i've noticed the flying fox chasing the other one a few times randomly or could it be something else.

i'm running a fairly strong filter and a 20cm air stone as well live plants in the tank and none of my other fish are showing signs.

Thanking you


----------

